# 1/8 buggy setup guide?



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

anyone know of a good step-by-step setup guide for 1/8 buggies (or just offroad RC cars in general)?


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

http://users.pandora.be/elvo/

Here you go Courtney!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

these setup guides that you guys posted are exactly what I was looking for....many thanks!

I have very little time to spend practicing and working on my setup, so when I go to the track I need to be organized in how I go about experimenting with the car. That said, can anyone look at these setup guides and give me kind of a round about order to go in? Or, do I just work on one problem at a time? Or, do I work on the front end, and then the rear?

Like I said, just trying to get organized....I basically have tomorrow, and next saturday to lay down a decent setup before the HARC season starts up again, and I'm afraid that because I really don't know where to start and what process to use, I won't get it done in time. I don't expect to have find the perfect setup or anything, but I want to make some serious progress compared to how it is now.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Courtney, Post your current set up and what car you are running.


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

It's fast enough Countney, leave it alone!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's on now Jeff! David and Tony helped me get the car going in the direction I wanted it........Thanks again for your help guys! I'm comin' for you Jeff!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Glad I could help. Just keep in mind, try to determine what the car is doing or not doing and read the guide for adjustments that will change those conditions. MAKE ONE ADJUSTMENT AT A TIME! Also, if after making a change and you can't feel the difference, go BACK to where it was and try something else. If you follow these rules, you can prevent a lot of headaches, because you can quickly get the cars handling way out of adjustment.

Another suggestion I might make is to use the same tires whenever you are tuning the suspension. The tires are part of the equation, A BIG PART, so you want to keep all things equal, if you are tuning your suspension. And the opposite is true too, the car might be OK, and just a simple tire change will get it to handle the way you want. As you can see, there are just so many variables to consider and it changes from track to track. Although, once you have a good base setup, there are just a few minor changes you can make from track to track and be good. And tires are the first.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The rear end is a lot more planted now thanks to your advice, and the front end is greatly improved. I cut out about 50% of that pushing issue I was having, but still need more work. I'm heading to Southside next weekend if the weather cooperates to try the car on a different track. It may be that I just need to work on my driving a little and that the traction at Mike's is just so loose.


----------

